# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Top monster at ScreenCoordinate

## --Destructor--

Hello,

how to get top monster at ScreenCoordinate? Or get Z-Order, or do something like Hittest? How is implemented Hud.Game.SelectedMonster1-2?

----------

